# Bow lease in Dodge County, GA



## DrewBfishing (Jan 30, 2021)

We will possibly have 4-6 openings for 10 total members on roughly 1500 acres. Conventional archery only (crossbows on a case by case basis). Good deer and turkey (which is not archery only) population. This will be the third season being strictly archery. It has been a low member (6), low pressure lease with only 4 bucks taken in the 2 seasons. All Pope and Young and 2 were over 140”. We have a 4.5 year old and older rule on all bucks taken. We have a camp site with power and water available. All stands will be community stands and we will do a pin in/out system. I will be preparing an application in the coming days to send out upon request. We want like minded hunters and this will not be filled on a first come first serve basis. There will be several work weekends/days over the summer each member will be required to be present at 2 of them or they will be made up. We prefer all members be from at least 2 hours away. Dues will be $2500 and covers corn for feeders and camp fees. Membership is for 1 person not one family, if your spouse hunts as much as you do, you will need to pay 2 memberships. We will have a guest and children policy and kids are encouraged under the supervision of the parent. 

If interested in an application or if you have any further questions please email me at flatcreekhuntingclub@gmail.com


----------



## southerndraw (Jan 31, 2021)

Sounds awesome, any camping nearby?


----------



## DrewBfishing (Jan 31, 2021)

Please refer to post. All emails have been replied


----------



## southerndraw (Feb 1, 2021)

My bad I read right past the camp with power and water.


----------



## Round Reel (Feb 6, 2021)

I may be interested.


----------



## Bashun0719 (Feb 7, 2021)

Can u send me a application please I am interested at Bashuncarter3859@gmail.com thank you


----------



## Bashun0719 (Feb 28, 2021)

R there any openings left Sir


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 28, 2021)

He has a e mail address 
Has not been back on sence he started this thread. maybe best to email


----------



## DrewBfishing (Mar 10, 2021)

All emails replied still a couple openings yet to filled


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 12, 2021)

Email sent yesterday


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 17, 2021)

Anyone have success contacting this club?  I have emailed and sent a PM, no response.


----------

